# bald patches under wings and back



## ccc (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi I just got a budgie for the first time about two weeks ago and I dont know if this is normal but I noticed my budgie has what look like bald patches under his wings and back (only visible when he stretches his wings). They look dark and white so Im not too sure if theyre bald patches or just different kinds of feathers (he is green). He doesnt seem to be in pain and seems generally happy (he is sometimes a little fidgety when someone gets too close but I just got him so thats to be expected).

I got him from a pet store that seemed a little sketchy so idk how well they took care of him and hes had these patches since I got him. Again, Ive never owned a bird before, is this something I should be worried about or do most birds have this?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

If it's under the wings when he stretches then that's totally normal. Like little birdie armpits


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Less feathers under the wings help budgies to regulate their temperature. When covered the wings keep heat in, but if they get hot they can lift their wings to allow more cooling air in. :>


----------



## ccc (Jan 4, 2019)

*thank you!*

thank you so much! Im so glad I was really worried


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Those areas are some of the normal zones on the body that are featherless. Feathers don’t grow literally all over the body.


----------

